
A New Way for React State Management - lsm
https://github.com/lsm/alfa
======
vitecho
Hi, author here. Alfa is a new framework for managing React state. It trys to
keep things as simple as possible. It has its own way to do certain things
(opinioned). Let me know what you like or don't like about it.

